# instalar gentoo con discos en RAID 0

## Noss

Hola!

La situación es esta, tengo 3 discos duros en RAID0 donde tengo instalado el windows vista, y tengo otros disos discos duros en RAID0 donde quiero instalar gentoo. El problema es que el vista me puso su MBR en los discos donde va a ir gentoo, y me preguntaba si una vez instalado gentoo, el grub sería capaz de hacer cargar sin problemas al windows vista....

Por otro lado el cd de instalacion nuevo de gentoo, detecta bien los discos en raid, verdad? la controladora es una ICH9.

un saludo y mil gracias

Bueno el cd arranca el sistema sin problema alguno, pero a la hora de particionar los discos, no me pilla el RAID 0, sino que me pilla cada disco por separado como si no existiera el RAID... Teneis ides de cómo hacer que lo vea como lo que es, un RAID 0 ?

un saludo

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas!

Sobre tu pregunta de si se iniciara el vista se te instalara el grub y una vez bien configurado este, no tendras problemas en iniciar windows y gentoo, aunque yo te aconsejo que borres el windows y uses solo gentoo que es lo que hago yo.

sobre tu pregunta sobre Raid 0 encontre esto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_on_Software_RAID

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID_mirror_and_LVM2_on_top_of_RAID

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_%28Onboard%29_RAID

Espero que sea lo que estas buscando, cuidate.

Suerte.

----------

## Noss

BUeno gracias por la ayuda, ahora a pelearme con el inglés a ver que tal se me da. No me imaginaba que poner un RAID en linux fuera tan coñazo, la verdad.... Creia que era como en windows que te lo detecta a la primera.. Bueno vamos a ver que sale de esta, como mínimo aprenderé algo que no es poco

un saludo y gracias por todo

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Bueno el cd arranca el sistema sin problema alguno, pero a la hora de particionar los discos, no me pilla el RAID 0, sino que me pilla cada disco por separado como si no existiera el RAID... Teneis ides de cómo hacer que lo vea como lo que es, un RAID 0 ?

 

Es un tema la verdad bastante divertido, lo del RAID en Linux. Yo distingiria dos tipos de RAID:

- por un lado, las "cabinas" hardware (dell md1000, fibrenetix VP-852-U4) que llevan chipset interno, y que es conectado a un servidor por SCSI, SAS o Fibra,... en cuyo caso se ven como un disco duro completo desde Linux

- las controladoras SATA, IDE (con chips IT8212, SiI680...) que en algunos casos, segun el controlador, funcionan como el RAID que se configura en la BIOS de la tarjeta, y en otros casos, solo permite ver los discos duros conectados, pero ignorando la configuracion de la BIOS de la controladora

Tu caso es el segundo; yo que haria de ser tu? Quitar la configuracion RAID de la BIOS de la tarjeta, y montar un RAID por software en Linux: el raid software de linux es muy muy muy potente... y permite mas control que las BIOS de las mayorias de las controladoras. Busca "raid software" y "gentoo" en el google y veras que es muy sencillo

Un saludo!

----------

## Noss

Quitando lo del LVM esto sería RAID por software? 

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:_BKB1YdUGOcJ:www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86%2Braid%2Blvm2-quickinstall.xml+gentoo+raid+0&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=es&lr=lang_es

Luego el grub, será capaz de arrancar el otro RAID que cree bajo windows y que tiene el windows vista?

Por otro lado creandolo por software, conseguiré el mismo rendimiento que por hardware?

De la guía del enlace que te pasé antes, solo tengo una duda cuando creo las particiones una ocupará espacio del primer disco duro y segundo, cómo puedo hacer saber al sistema a la hora de crearlo, que coja la partición sd3 del primer disco duro y la sd4 del segundo y la ponga como una sola particion?

un saludo y gracias por contestar!

----------

## inconexo

Este manual puede servir. Ves como con un comando has creado el RAID? puedes comprobar el estado con cat /proc/mdstat y ver como se esta creando

El LVM te dara una capa mas flexible para acceder al RAID: podras redimensionar particiones, aÃ±adir mas espacio... pero tal vez no te sea necesario. 

- Si tus particiones sabes que van a ser fijas, solo debes de crear el RAID, y despues hacer el fdisk al /dev/md0 (tu nuevo RAID)

- Si estas aprendiendo... puedes aprovechar y meterte con LVM (yo el LVM solo lo uso en un servidor de mirror donde aÃ±ado discos duros USB cada poco tiempo)

Un saludo!

----------

## Noss

A ver si lo he entendio el /dev/sda y el /dev/sdb cómo los particiono? Mi intención es una partici´-on para boot otra para / otra para swpa y otra para home

Haria un fdisk /dev/sda y ahí creo:

```

una para boot de 100Mb que marco tipo 83 (creo que no puede ser como df en la que se arranca)

una para swap con 512Mb tipo 82

una para / con el resto del espacio del disco que marco como tip df

```

y ahora hago fdisk ´/dev/sdb y creo:

```

una para /home con todo el disco tipo df

```

Está esto bien por ahora?

luego hago el 

```

mknod /dev/md0 b 9 0 

```

luego haría

```

mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/hda3 /dev/hdb4

```

Este último paso es el que no tiendo bien, haciendolo así me crea un raid 0 con todo el espacio de la unidad menos el boot y el swap?

un saludo

----------

## inconexo

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Luego el grub, serï¿½ capaz de arrancar el otro RAID que cree bajo windows y que tiene el windows vista?

 

Ni idea!

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Por otro lado creandolo por software, conseguirï¿½ el mismo rendimiento que por hardware?

 

En teoria... si... en la practica no. Sin datos, y segun mi impresion, con un Pentium3 hago el RAID (RAID1 en mi caso) mas rapido que el original (una controladora ITE IDE antigua)

 *Noss wrote:*   

> De la guï¿½a del enlace que te pasï¿½ antes, solo tengo una duda cuando creo las particiones una ocuparï¿½ espacio del primer disco duro y segundo, cï¿½mo puedo hacer saber al sistema a la hora de crearlo, que coja la particiï¿½n sd3 del primer disco duro y la sd4 del segundo y la ponga como una sola particion?

 

Umm... no me queda muy claro eso que me comentas. A ver... con los dos discos (/dev/sda, /dev/sdb) con fdisk lo pones como "raid autodetect" y despues creas el array (un /dev/md0). A partir de ahi, un /dev/md0 va a ser el disco duro nuevo, y lo puedes particionar o poner un LVM, o encriptacion... :)

Un saludo!

----------

## Noss

Aaah ok entonces solo tengo que crear en /dev/hda la pariticon boot como tipo 83 la swap como tipo 82 y el resto de los dos discos como una particion tipo raid autodetect

luego creo el /dev/md0 y es este en el que creo el resto de las particiones

----------

## inconexo

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Aaah ok entonces solo tengo que crear en /dev/hda la pariticon boot como tipo 83 la swap como tipo 82 y el resto de los dos discos como una particion tipo raid autodetect
> 
> luego creo el /dev/md0 y es este en el que creo el resto de las particiones

 

Si te digo la verdad... el tema del arranque es el que menos conozco (soy fiel a LILO) y solo uso Linux en los servidores, de tal modo que se simplifica todo bastante

En tu configuracion de windows + linux tal vez se complique, precisamente por lo que comentas, la particion de arranque.

Solo ten en cuenta el orden a seguir:

1) crear particiones /dev/sdaX /dev/sdbX... que seran "partes" del raid (desde fdisk debes de ponerlas del tipo "raid autodetect")

2) crear el RAID (es un proceso que lleva tiempo... puedes ver como evoluciona con /proc/mdstat)

Desde ese momento, puedes hacer una particion en /dev/md0 para boot, otra para swap, otra para home... como harias en cualquier disco duro

Un saludo!

----------

## Noss

Al final me he decidido por un fakeraid, pues he leido que consume menos recursos que un raid por software. Ya tengo lo fácil hecho, es decir las particiones e instalado el sistema y actualizado ahora me estoy pelenado con el grub, la forma de meterlo en el MBR la entiendo, pero lo que no entiendo es cuando este artículo http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_%28Onboard%29_RAID llega a la parte que pone:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage (hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

kernel (hd0,0)/your_kernel_image root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/your_raid_set* init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dodmraid

#(change your_raid_set* to your root partition)

#init=/linuxrc may be needed if you get errors after the ramdrive loading

initrd (hd0,0)/your_initrd_image

title Windows XP SP2

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

De ahi no entiendo que es lo que quiere decir con mi imagen initrd? de donde se supone que saco esa imagen o como la creo?

Ya me queda menos espero que rule todo 

un saludo!

----------

## gringo

si no sabes para que sirve el initrd no lo uses, no te hace falta  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Noss

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si no sabes para que sirve el initrd no lo uses, no te hace falta 
> 
> saluetes

 

Pues si no me hace falta omito esa línea?. Por cierto si tú lo sabes te importaría explicarlo a modo rápido o pegar un enlace donde pueda entenderlo y como crearlo?

un saludo y mil gracias por contestar y tan rápido

----------

## gringo

el initrd ( initial ram disk) no es otra cosa que cargar en ram una serie de cosas que hacen falta para que tu sistema arranque ( o cargar directamente un minilinux en ram que es lo que hacen muchos live-cds o sistemas de rescate) y/o tenga acceso a determinadas herramientas en la carga. Un ejemplo típico : si vas a usar gensplash tendrás que generar un initrd con las herramientas e imágenes/animaciones necesarias para que el framebuffer pueda dibujarlos ya que no puede acceder a ellas hasta que el sistema de archivos este montado. No sé si me he explicao ... 

Lo que estás viendo en esa página huele a genkernel que tb. usa un initrd para meter todo tipo de soporte en un initrd.

Asi que, si no sabes que es un initrd no te preocupes que no te hace falta. Para generarlo es realmente sencillo : crea un directorio, mete todo lo que te haga falta, comprímelo, cópialo a boot y en el cargador indícale en donde se encuentra para que lo cargue. 

saluetes

----------

## Noss

Aaah gracias por la explicación, bueno entonces si no uso un genkernel no hace falta para arrancar un sistema con fakeraid... perfecto

gracias un saludo!

----------

## Noss

Bueno este es mi grub.conf, decir que he hecho el kernel con genkernel y como dice el wiki...

```

defaul 0

timeout 10

title Gentoo Linux

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/isw_cjcgdgeadj_cxc003 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dodmraid

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

title windows vista

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Y esto es la salida que tengo al arrancar con esas opciones en el grub.conf

```

Activiting mdev

Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)

no block devices found

Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/mapper/isw_cjcgdgeadj_cxc003 is not a valid root device...

!! The root bock device is unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

```

Tambien he probado con un kernel compilado a mano y quitando el ramdisk y la salida ha sido exactamente la misma....

Me podeis orienta donde está el fallo¿

Un saludo!

----------

